# What you don't like about Oz?



## uligargon (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi all.

When I read some posts about how life in Oz is, or about the way of linving, or social life.. etc. I read everybody loves to live in there. And I'm sure i'm gonna love it too. 
But this time I want to read how you describe things you do not like about Australia. It is not possible to think everything there is perfect.

Hope someone or many of you can give some details about this topic.

Saludos¡¡


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

hi there,

No, you're right, nowhere is perfect! But I will say that the good far outweighs the bad in Australia.

Things that I don't like: things are much more expensive here than they are back home in the US. On the other hand, salaries are much higher, but that doesn't always ease the sticker shock at the till  You get used to it after a while. The real problem is that if you don't come the Australia with a HUGE chunk of cash from either a real estate sale back home or just because you happen to be very rich, it'll be hard to afford to buy a home, and the rental market, especially in Melbourne, is really tight right now. 

I am not crazy about the weather in Melbourne, but that's very personal. I love long, hot, humid summers and mild/moderate sunny, dry winters, and that's basically the opposite of Melbourne weather which does have mild winters but they tend to be wet (wettish since there's a drought on) and the summers are moderate as opposed to crazy hot and generally quite dry. I think I'll be moving North eventually! I also miss thunderstorms.

If you love warm, but not oppressively hot, summers and mild winters, Melbourne is the place to be. I happen to prefer a more extreme summer.

It's also really far away from home; so there's no weekend trips or even week-long trips to visit the family or friends, or just to be back home.

those are the only things I can think of that I really dislike about Melbourne. Everything else is pretty nice


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Mmmm, what don't I like about Australia?

It's quite a bit more expensive to live here than I'd thought.

The way some people drive...they're maniacs. They take stupid risks. And it's not just the hoons, it's middle aged people too!

Too many traffic lights. Takes you ages to get from A to B!!

Can't think of anything else. 

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

that's true, there are definitely some idiot drivers out there, but I can't say that's any different than the US!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Mmmm, what don't I like about Australia?
> 
> It's quite a bit more expensive to live here than I'd thought.
> 
> ...


Are you serious??!! (LOL)
I cant wait to get back to our roads!
Yes, there are always people on the roads that shouldnt be there, but NOTHING compared to the Middle East !!!!!!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

hehe well I think some countries are on a completely different level than others as far as risky driving is concerned. 

Crossing the street in Naples is like running the gauntlet LOL


----------



## fritzie (Jun 29, 2008)

I wonder about Oz. I'm interested in moving there, primarily because the last year in Berlin has been very difficult due to the miserable weather and no surfing. Coming from california (San Diego and then Humboldt) I'm just incorrigibly spoiled in that I MUST have some nature around me and some open space, and it's simply not possible in Germany, to the degree that I'm talking about.

HOWEVER there is the other thing, that I love berlin for, and that's the culture. I'm an artist who makes abstract paintings and spend a lot of time in my painting studio and/or with other artists. I'm also a musician and play in an experimental noise beat poetry project. One reason I wanted to leave San Diego was what I call the "Margaritaville Effect" in that it's nearly ALWAYS wonderful, laid back, etc with very little edge. It's also quite consumerist and in reality conservative.

Berlin is the opposite, and the activities that I pursue here are quite normal. There are a lot of artists and writers and iconoclasts here, and it can be a great place to be creative. Such things would be so far out of the box in many other cities that it might be quite isolating experience to live there. (OTOH, I also miss the economic potential of living on the west coast of the US... )

So I'm wondering... where are all the freaks and artists in oz?  For my tastes I am not interested in climbing a social ladder and buying a lot of stuff, etc. I'd rather live within my means independently, and have time to paint, as well as sit on a surfboard and stare at the horizon.

Is this possible in Oz? I guess I'm looking for a composite of certain qualities that I value, maybe it's not possible, but it only takes a few people to form a community. I haven't been there yet, planning on making the trip in Dec. Any suggestions/contact would be very welcome!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

fritzie said:


> I wonder about Oz. I'm interested in moving there, primarily because the last year in Berlin has been very difficult due to the miserable weather and no surfing. Coming from california (San Diego and then Humboldt) I'm just incorrigibly spoiled in that I MUST have some nature around me and some open space, and it's simply not possible in Germany, to the degree that I'm talking about.
> 
> HOWEVER there is the other thing, that I love berlin for, and that's the culture. I'm an artist who makes abstract paintings and spend a lot of time in my painting studio and/or with other artists. I'm also a musician and play in an experimental noise beat poetry project. One reason I wanted to leave San Diego was what I call the "Margaritaville Effect" in that it's nearly ALWAYS wonderful, laid back, etc with very little edge. It's also quite consumerist and in reality conservative.
> 
> ...



Byron Bay, NSW coast. It is full of artists, many of whom live very laid back lives...and spend their spare time surfing.

There are actually a few places like this in each state.
Lorne in Victoria.
Sunshine Coast to Cairns in QLD
perhaps Victor Harbour in South Oz

This may help a little


----------



## fritzie (Jun 29, 2008)

cool, thanks so much for the info, will check these places out. What can you say about Perth/the SW area in regard of my post? The forests and rivers etc in the SW corner, combined with the beaches, and proximity to the outback seems like a magical combination. I remember seeing Perth in the Endless Summer movie and thought, well that's the ticket for warm water surfing... rather pathetic to base certain big decisions on something I've seen in a surfing movie, haha.. but seriously, the cultural element, as well as the economic potential, is equally important.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would think somewhere between Perth and Albany - closer to Albany though.

Ha ha - loved that movie too !


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

The things that are taking longer to get used to are:

The distance from the UK and so family and friends so I can't just pop down the road for lunch or to go shopping with friends. Okay I knew about the distance but I didn't realise how expensive it was to fly back (or anywhere else for that matter) since I was used to cheap flights in Europe. Even their 'cheap' flights don't seem that cheap to me but hopefully flight prices will come down (fuel prices permitting). 

We've adjusted to the weather really quickly. My husband has got a chilblain and the coldest it's been is about 12 degrees C! I didn't think we would start to feel the cold this quickly considering UK winter is A LOT colder than that. 

I do understand why you are asking the question but the good for us does out weigh anything else. We sold our home in the UK and so we did come here with quite a chunk of money so that we could buy a home with some of it and invest the rest. We've gone from working all the hours we can and being stuck in traffic to being semi-retired. You couldn't get me to move back to a major city for anything right now!

There is still the stuff here that people don't like about other places - bad drivers, bills to pay, interfering governments etc. Those things are probably the same the world over 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2008)

There's hardly anything that I don't like about Oz. Some of the drivers are a bit hazardous but generally speaking speeds are lower than in the UK.

I'm just really, really glad to be living here in Queensland and I think the honeymoon period has worn off now, we've been here for a year. 

Love the weather, the people, the area we live in, not phased by the current government (pollys are the same the world over) very good salary coming in and couldn't really ask for any more. 

I think if we'd come here direct from the UK it may've taken a bit of getting used to but we'd done 4 years in NZ prior to coming here and that knocked off our homesick/culture shock rough edges.


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I have been in Sydney a whole week and many of the things I don't like here are the same things I didn't like at home - red tape etc.

However there are a couple of special things that bug me here. The cities are not geared for pedestrians. I walk to work and it takes an age for the traffic lights to change, and they never stop the traffic at a crossroads all at the same time. So if you want to get to the other corner you have to wait twice - stupidly petty I know but it really gets annoying when you are trying to get to work. I end up cutting through malls all the time to save time (not good for my purse).

There are a lot of homeless people around and also people with clear mental health problems. Not that I "don't like that" but it was a shock in a society which is supposed to be more carring. Guess that's the curse of the big cities.

Family wise things are ok. We have Skype, webcam and for those with a Three mobile phone you get free calls back to the UK! Which is ace. I think that side of things will get tougher as time goes on.

Apart from that its just daft things like Boots and New Look. Oh and the going up in tone at the end of every sentence - all sentences are not bloody questions  lol.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Well i haven't moved yet (booked my tickets on Friday, woo hoo!), but have been for a couple of visits. I must say I was suprised about how much I loved Melbourne. But as with everywhere there are a few 'issues' mainly no Next, no decent Bacon and crazy drivers. Saying that if you live in the Isle of Man, the Aussie drivers are very normal!


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2008)

Now one of the stores, can't remember if it is Target or KMart, sells clothing that is supposed to be identical to what you'd find in Next at a fraction of the price


----------



## fritzie (Jun 29, 2008)

TGM said:


> I think if we'd come here direct from the UK it may've taken a bit of getting used to but we'd done 4 years in NZ prior to coming here and that knocked off our homesick/culture shock rough edges.


Hey, TGM, that is interesting as I'm also thinking about living in NZ (another place I've never even been to )

How would you compare your life in NZ with Oz? In regards to my previous post concerning culture and way of life, etc.

Wellington, and some of the smaller cities nearby, looks very interesting to me. There appears to be some opportunity there for creative people (Wellywood) which would suit me as my work includes entertainment industry, and there are also some apparently inexpensive, more rural/laidback cities nearby which might offer the best of both worlds. Any suggestions w/regards to my prev. post?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

fritzie said:


> How would you compare your life in NZ with Oz? In regards to my previous post concerning culture and way of life, etc.


Don't forget to check out the NZ forum since TGM and others are talking about their experiences in NZ there. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Its like living in the 80's


----------



## anthonyg (Jul 14, 2008)

*What dont I like*

I drove a car that I bought for a week illegally(not on purpose) until a friend told me how the Rego works I got my car insurance but did not know about the other compulsory car insurance also what was meant by pink slip and green slip, how to get family members tax file numbers, what was meant by the word super when taken from you pay packet, maybe we should all get together and write a n information booklet on the every day things you need to know. Australia is a paradise if you remember where you came from (UK) and don’t think that it is an extension of the UK just because we once sent prisoners here, its not.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

This is neither good nor bad, but as Anthony mentioned, it is NOT England with better weather. Australia has its own culture and identity that is completely separate from Mother England.

With that said, having lived in the UK for three years in the early 2000s did "soften the blow" of the culture shock I experienced as an American in Australia. I wouldn't say that Australia is a sort of combination of British and American culture (again, it's really its own) but knowing both has helped because there are elements of Australian culture that do seem British and other elements that are close to American culture.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

anthonyg said:


> I drove a car that I bought for a week illegally(not on purpose) until a friend told me how the Rego works I got my car insurance but did not know about the other compulsory car insurance also what was meant by pink slip and green slip, how to get family members tax file numbers, what was meant by the word super when taken from you pay packet, maybe we should all get together and write a n information booklet on the every day things you need to know. Australia is a paradise if you remember where you came from (UK) and don’t think that it is an extension of the UK just because we once sent prisoners here, its not.


Don't forget Centrelink and Medicare too. 

It was drummed into us before we came here that the 3 main things to do as soon as you arrive is register with Medicare and Centrelink (if you have children) and apply for a TFN. Also to get our driving licences sorted, but you have 3 months on that one so not so much of a rush.

Dolly


----------



## anthonyg (Jul 14, 2008)

*driving licence*

hi Dolly
sorry now you only have 2weeks we found out the hard way we got stopped and the nice policeman said sorry that rule has changed


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I've just checked on the VicRoads website and it's still 3 months (that's if you're on a Permanent visa)
Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads

Dolly


----------



## pjmpjm (Oct 17, 2007)

I moved to Australia from the US in 1972/1973 and have lived in the Sydney area ever since. (I did live briefly up in tropical Darwin in the 1970s, before the cyclone.) My son was born here and likewise my two grandchildren.

How Americans would see Australia would very much depend on where they came from in the US, and where they settle in Australia. Sydney is a very big city, nearing 5 million people, and is inevitably going to be a shock to those migrating from rural areas. Likewise, Australia's many rural areas are going to appear very rural indeed to those coming from more populated places in North America.

I was born and raised in rural "Downeast" Maine, and that beautiful region (though it's changed since 1972) has a lifestyle quite different from many parts of the US. In fact, many people in the US probably don't know much about Maine at all!

That said, Sydney is very expensive. Salaries are higher than in many parts of the US, but buying a house anywhere in the city is going to be a struggle for those of average means. (Don't even ask about buying a house on the ocean.) After 35 years, we now own two houses, one in the Sunshine Coast Hinterland (near Maleny), bought about ten years ago when this area was still quite cheap, and one in the Blue Mountains, which is a cheaper option to Sydney -- about an hour and twenty minutes drive from the centre of Sydney.

In our recent travels, my wife and I found the area north of San Francisco, in Marin Country, to be the most like Sydney of anywhere we've visited in the US. All of New England is quite different. Australia is, in general, much more easy-going than most of the US that I know, and less bound by tradition. (There are, of course, exceptions.) I think Americans tend, for the most part, to be more religious.

Remember that fully one-third of the people living in Sydney were born overseas. That's the highest percentage for any large city on earth. Australia has become the land of migrants, and this has its good and no-so-good sides. Sydney and (I think) most of the large cities in Oz are very international. It certainly has improved the food scene since 1973! Personally, I love the international flavour of Sydney. I really notice the difference when I travel in rural areas, which tend to be more Anglo and traditional.

The climate in the Sydney area is great, although the summers can be a bit long and hot for my liking. There's no snow in the winter in Sydney and frosts are rare. Many people these days prefer a bit of a warmer climate and seem inclined to move up to Queensland, especially on the southeastern coast. My son and his family live there now. The Blue Mountains west of Sydney have a more temperate climate, with colder winters (though snow is rare and only very light when it happens) and more moderate summers.

Hope this helps! Of course, since I've spent the majority of my life here in Oz, I'm clearly a biased fan of the country!

pjmpjm


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pjmpjm said:


> I moved to Australia from the US in 1972/1973 and have lived in the Sydney area ever since. (I did live briefly up in tropical Darwin in the 1970s, before the cyclone.) My son was born here and likewise my two grandchildren.
> 
> How Americans would see Australia would very much depend on where they came from in the US, and where they settle in Australia. Sydney is a very big city, nearing 5 million people, and is inevitably going to be a shock to those migrating from rural areas. Likewise, Australia's many rural areas are going to appear very rural indeed to those coming from more populated places in North America.
> 
> ...


 That was great piece of information. Tell me one thing, as you said housing, rather buying a house is very difficult. How much do you think a man can save if he earns something in the range of 80,000 to a lakh anually? I am from India, my husband makes a good chunk of money but we can not think of buying a property here, to be able to buy a property in India one has to make a minimum lakh and a half indian rupees a month. and mind you, that is the minimum. Sky is the limit after that.
From what i have heard and read, monthly expense of a family of two would be close to 3,500 a month which would include everything, an average accommodation on rent, food, communication, daily needs etc. After deducting the taxes and the monthly expenses, one would be left with say 2k as a saving if he earns 6.5-7k per month. Would a person be able to buy a property in that kind of a salary? say 6.5-7 k a month?

A friend from sydney told me, the rental per month comes almost equal to the EMI of a property loan since rentals in Australia are high. So it is always better to buy a property thn going on rent.

In India they finance about 85-90% of the property worth, so one has to shell out the 10% that the banks dont finance. Is it the same in OZ? which means one has to have a good bank balance to buy a house. I feel so depressed at times when I think of all this.


----------



## pjmpjm (Oct 17, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> That was great piece of information. Tell me one thing, as you said housing, rather buying a house is very difficult. How much do you think a man can save if he earns something in the range of 80,000 to a lakh anually? I am from India, my husband makes a good chunk of money but we can not think of buying a property here, to be able to buy a property in India one has to make a minimum lakh and a half indian rupees a month. and mind you, that is the minimum. Sky is the limit after that.
> From what i have heard and read, monthly expense of a family of two would be close to 3,500 a month which would include everything, an average accommodation on rent, food, communication, daily needs etc. After deducting the taxes, one would be left with say 2k if he earns 6.5-7k per month. Would a person be able to buy a property in that kind of a salary? say 6.5-7 k a month?
> 
> A friend from sydney told me, the rental per month comes almost equal to the EMI of a property loan since rentals in Australia are high. So it is always better to buy a property thn going on rent.


I'm not a real estate agent or a financial planner, so please don't take my advice as gospel! 

A lot depends on exactly _where_ in Sydney you would want to buy your house, which would largely determine the price. Sydney is spread out over a vast area and costs vary greatly. If you can aim for a location somewhat outside of Sydney, where house prices are lower, then the task would be easier. If your target price is, say, a house for A$400,000 somewhere closer to the centre of Sydney, then you'd be aiming first to save a deposit of A$40,000. Saving A$2000 per month, as you suggest, you could do that in less than two years. I'd have to go to another web site with a financial calculator to be sure, but it seems as though paying off a mortgage of $360,000 over 20 years at present interest rates (approx. 7-8% at present) would do achievable on that kind of income with those kinds of expenses.

However, in places like the Blue Mountains, decent houses can be bought for A$250,000 or even a bit less, and this would certainly speed up the purchasing process, assuming the same income. The question is, where will you find work or is it possible to commute into Sydney? So your place of work and the length of the commute is also a factor, as well as the actual price of the house. 

In the general area of northwest Sydney, where I work, house prices range from A$350,000 to A$800,000 (but of course can run much, much higher).

Rents are indeed high in most of Sydney, and present house prices certainly do make things difficult for young people who don't yet have high incomes or who don't have parents, relatives, etc., to help them financially. Yes, I think it's always better to be paying off a mortgage rather than renting, if you can more or less comfortably afford the mortgage payments, which could well be similar to rent in some cases. In the present financial climate there's worry that continually rising interest rates may eventually cause defaults among people who can only just barely afford their present mortgage payments. The exact comparison of rent vs. mortgage payments would again depend on the exact _location_ in the Sydney area. I still think many people would find renting a more affordable option in most suburbs, especially if they hadn't yet saved enough for a deposit.

(I'm assuming you mean an annual income of A$80,000 to A$100,000 in your question, which would be an above-average salary in Sydney for an ordinary person -- but average for a professional person.)

I don't know if I've completely answered your basic question, but will try again if you have further questions . . .


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pjmpjm said:


> I'm not a real estate agent or a financial planner, so please don't take my advice as gospel!
> 
> A lot depends on exactly _where_ in Sydney you would want to buy your house, which would largely determine the price. Sydney is spread out over a vast area and costs vary greatly. If you can aim for a location somewhat outside of Sydney, where house prices are lower, then the task would be easier. If your target price is, say, a house for A$400,000 somewhere closer to the centre of Sydney, then you'd be aiming first to save a deposit of A$40,000. Saving A$2000 per month, as you suggest, you could do that in less than two years. I'd have to go to another web site with a financial calculator to be sure, but it seems as though paying off a mortgage of $360,000 over 20 years at present interest rates (approx. 7-8% at present) would do achievable on that kind of income with those kinds of expenses.
> 
> ...


I am copying and pasting your reply on the post with the same questions, I guess it would be easier for others too to read since it has a subject PROPERTY.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

pjmpjm said:


> (I'm assuming you mean an annual income of A$80,000 to A$100,000


I've just checked because I wasn't too sure either, and a lakh is a unit in the Indian numbering system equal to one hundred thousand (gotta love Wikipedia!).

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dolly said:


> I've just checked because I wasn't too sure either, and a lakh is a unit in the Indian numbering system equal to one hundred thousand (gotta love Wikipedia!).
> 
> Dolly


Hahahaa, yeah, I am sorry, too used to using a lakh instead of a hundred thousand. .

Yeh WIKIPEDIA rocks


----------



## pjmpjm (Oct 17, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> That was great piece of information. Tell me one thing, as you said housing, rather buying a house is very difficult. How much do you think a man can save if he earns something in the range of 80,000 to a lakh anually? I am from India, my husband makes a good chunk of money but we can not think of buying a property here, to be able to buy a property in India one has to make a minimum lakh and a half indian rupees a month. and mind you, that is the minimum. Sky is the limit after that.
> From what i have heard and read, monthly expense of a family of two would be close to 3,500 a month which would include everything, an average accommodation on rent, food, communication, daily needs etc. After deducting the taxes and the monthly expenses, one would be left with say 2k as a saving if he earns 6.5-7k per month. Would a person be able to buy a property in that kind of a salary? say 6.5-7 k a month?
> 
> A friend from sydney told me, the rental per month comes almost equal to the EMI of a property loan since rentals in Australia are high. So it is always better to buy a property thn going on rent.
> ...


One final point . . . I just realised that I didn't specifically answer your question about the amount of a deposit necessary for a house loan, but only implied that it was usually 10% in Australia. I've heard that (especially at the height of the housing boom here) banks or other financial institutions would sometimes lend more than 90% of the purchase price, even up to 100%. However, a 10% deposit for a house loan still seems to be normal in this country. I've also heard that 30 year mortgages (or longer) are sometimes offered. But again, I think 20 year mortgages are still usual. Others in Australia reading this, who might be better informed, should chime in!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pjmpjm said:


> One final point . . . I just realised that I didn't specifically answer your question about the amount of a deposit necessary for a house loan, but only implied that it was usually 10% in Australia. I've heard that (especially at the height of the housing boom here) banks or other financial institutions would sometimes lend more than 90% of the purchase price, even up to 100%. However, a 10% deposit for a house loan still seems to be normal in this country. I've also heard that 30 year mortgages (or longer) are sometimes offered. But again, I think 20 year mortgages are still usual. Others in Australia reading this, who might be better informed, should chime in!


 that means I will have to save all the money in the world that my hasband earns to pay for the initial 10%. 

And by the way, your profile has an amazing picture.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> that means I will have to save all the money in the world that my hasband earns to pay for the initial 10%.
> 
> And by the way, your profile has an amazing picture.


The % deposit really does depend on individual circumstances and even where you are buying. Banks may require a higher deposit on some regional areas with low populations, but the average to work on would be about 20% deposit. 30% deposit is usually only required when you are a non-resident (and we were non-resident when we bought our house). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2008)

fritzie said:


> Hey, TGM, that is interesting as I'm also thinking about living in NZ (another place I've never even been to )
> 
> How would you compare your life in NZ with Oz? In regards to my previous post concerning culture and way of life, etc.
> 
> Wellington, and some of the smaller cities nearby, looks very interesting to me. There appears to be some opportunity there for creative people (Wellywood) which would suit me as my work includes entertainment industry, and there are also some apparently inexpensive, more rural/laidback cities nearby which might offer the best of both worlds. Any suggestions w/regards to my prev. post?


Heaps better here. 

The work environment is more sophisticated than NZ and much more like you'd find back in the UK. Our income here is 35% higher than it was in NZ and we pay less tax on it. Our kids have a decent chance of finding good jobs here when they're older

The weather in SE Queensland is lovely - even now in the middle of winter it's tipped to reach a sunny high of 24 degrees whereas back in Auckland it's going to be dull, rainy and 16. Those few degrees of difference in temp means that I don't have to heat my house today, I can go out and enjoy the countryside/beaches, hang washing, not have to worry about damp rooms/crying windows. winter in NZ is not a pleasant experience (even Canadians and Russians have been known to find it hard going  ) Elsewhere in Oz isn't as warm in winter though.

The houses are much better built - not so many of the poorly insulated,damp wooden sheds that are so popular in NZ. Most houses here have air conditioning and/or heating. In NZ wood burners are widely used to provide heat in winter, the smog can get quite bad in some places and often reaches unsafe levels in some towns.

Sub-division is rife in NZ, it seems that anyone with a decent sized garden is likely to build another property in it to make a fast buck, it's very, very bad in Auckland. Whilst sub-divison does go on here it's nowhere near as dense.

There are a whole host of reasons why Australia is a preferable choice to NZ, IMHO the only thing that NZ really does have going for it is some stunning scenery. Unfortunately you probably won't be able to afford to travel within the country to see most of it. Australia also does scenery though.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

There's also the stamp duty, which is about 10% right?


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2008)

Stamp duty varies from state to state. In a few months from now houses below 500,000 will be exempt from duty in Queensland.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I see Brissie in my future LOL


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2008)

The future's bright, the future's Brisbane.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

TGM said:


> The future's bright, the future's Brisbane.


LOL Is that their tagline?! That's cheesy hahah 

Then again, if Melbourne has one, it's probably something like: Melbourne, the weather sucks, but at least you can get good pizza.


----------



## anthonyg (Jul 14, 2008)

But you dont have the blue mountians or the whitest sand in australia


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2008)

Lol! : no but we have Tamborine Mountain and Springbrook, the Lamington National Park, Glasshouse Mountains, The Daintree, Great Barrier Reef and some pretty good beaches


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

TGM said:


> Stamp duty varies from state to state. In a few months from now houses below 500,000 will be exempt from duty in Queensland.


We live in Victoria. We've just bought a house and we're paying over $20K in stamp duty.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

TGM said:


> Lol! : no but we have Tamborine Mountain and Springbrook, the Lamington National Park, Glasshouse Mountains, The Daintree, Great Barrier Reef and some pretty good beaches


Thats an amazing shot.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dolly said:


> We live in Victoria. We've just bought a house and we're paying over $20K in stamp duty.
> 
> Dolly


Freak, thats a lot of money..  at times i hate myself for not being a tycoon's daughter


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all, sorry to change the subject but it is a very good sign that not one person on this thread has expressed their hatred of the spiders lol

Thats me happy anyway


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a extra to add to my previous - the Sunday papers are awful!
First they aren't sunday papers - they are the Weekend edition and secondly they are way too small to last me all week like the big Sunday's used to do in the UK. 
I think I need to find an international newsgent and start getting them from the UK on a Monday!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

No live football  - FA cup is at 5:30am Monday morning
[email protected] TV
Expensive Dysons
You always get the "lesser" electronics model
Cars with no styling
110kph speed limit and Nazi traffic officers

Enough for now....


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Mm the football/tv thing WILL be a problem in my household. Nothing else will be a problem.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Mm the football/tv thing WILL be a problem in my household. Nothing else will be a problem.


LOL Celts... culture shock will get you eventually  But you'll get through it!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi all, sorry to change the subject but it is a very good sign that not one person on this thread has expressed their hatred of the spiders lol
> 
> Thats me happy anyway


Moral, spiders are not an issue


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I'm petrified about spiders (oh and sharks) but I figure if I don't think about them, they wont exist!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> Well I'm petrified about spiders (oh and sharks) but I figure if I don't think about them, they wont exist!


You see, animals are innocent, they will never bug you if you leave them alone, its human being who keep poking others life and make everyones business theirs. Mankind has terrorists, animals dont. . I dont think spiders challenge or kill innocent people.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I heard that you need 20% to avoid some type of EXTRA insurance you would require for a smaller deposit.


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

back to the topic. Aussies love to blow there own trumpet, thats the thing I hate most about Australia. Agreee with the drivers they are shockers and for a countries of rules, when they get on the road that all goes out the window.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Byo said:


> back to the topic. Aussies love to blow there own trumpet, thats the thing I hate most about Australia. Agreee with the drivers they are shockers and for a countries of rules, when they get on the road that all goes out the window.


Yup, that they do - They even top South Africans now and again... But its understandable when you're at the arse end of the world...


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Halo said:


> Yup, that they do - They even top South Africans now and again... But its understandable when you're at the arse end of the world...


I've never heard a South African blow there own trumpet. In fact when it comes to sport the are very fare, unlike Aussie'e who are one sided.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Byo said:


> I've never heard a South African blow there own trumpet. In fact when it comes to sport the are very fare, unlike Aussie'e who are one sided.


You obviously haven met many then.....


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> LOL Celts... culture shock will get you eventually  But you'll get through it!


Hi Tiffani, so go on then fill me in re the culture shock thing

How u guys getting on anyway, still considering a Brisbane move


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> You see, animals are innocent, they will never bug you if you leave them alone, its human being who keep poking others life and make everyones business theirs. Mankind has terrorists, animals dont. . I dont think spiders challenge or kill innocent people.


Mm .......funnelwebs!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi Tiffani, so go on then fill me in re the culture shock thing
> 
> How u guys getting on anyway, still considering a Brisbane move


most definitely! I'm freezing! LOL but I'm hoping to start a PhD here next year, so the move will have to be post-poned for several years!

The culture shock hit me pretty early on, but now it's subsiding and I'm feeling much better  It's always an adjustment when you change your habits and what you're used to, but it's worth it and it's only temporary.


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Halo said:


> You obviously haven met many then.....


Halo

I'm actually a Zimbabwean so I know quite a few South Africans, them being our neighbours and all!!!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Byo said:


> Halo
> 
> I'm actually a Zimbabwean so I know quite a few South Africans, them being our neighbours and all!!!


This is totally off-topic but it reminded me of something very interesting (and not a little bit weird) that happened to me in the US several months ago. 

I was invited to a party to celebrate the end of Ramadan by a Pakistani friend of my partner who was in the US doing research for a while. When we arrived, we were joined by several other Italians (that department was like Little Italy), some Pakistanis, and a few Indians. As usual, I was the only American present 

Anyway, as the night went on and the conversation loosened up a bit, the Indians and Pakistanis started talking about how they had never met anyone from the other country until they arrived in the US!  I can understand there are political issues at play, but it seemed so bizarre that they never so much as crossed into the other country. Being ethnically the same (or almost), the only real difference was religion and that had kept them apart. They were really the best of friends in the US.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> the Indians and Pakistanis started talking about how they had never met anyone from the other country until they arrived in the US!  I can understand there are political issues at play, but it seemed so bizarre that they never so much as crossed into the other country. Being ethnically the same (or almost), the only real difference was religion and that had kept them apart. They were really the best of friends in the US.


Well Yes Political Issues are big, But it depends on how one is linked socially. Also lot of people have a fear of terrorism and relate pakistan with terrorism. No offense people, but sadly this is how everyone thinks, not me. Anyway, my father was born in Pakistan and moved to India during the partition and so many people from my family have visited pakistan, and they say it is a beautiful place, the people are amazing, very very hospitable and my father specially loves the place. We have a lot of friends from pakistan, again, it depends on how open one is in their head, I am a firm believer of the fact that Hindu, Muslim, Jew or others are no different, they just have different culture but are all human beings, and going back to adam and eve, all come from the same root.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

This is very much related to this thread,
I was watching Travel and Living yesterday where they were showing Streets of Melbourne for good hour or two, I noticed, and it was a shock, the street art there, it wasn't very clean but it was one thing that i did not expect. Me being an artist loved it, but my husband was not very happy to see it. Another thing I noticed, the architecture is not really period, neither does it have any element to it, in the sense like we see in rome, India, Germany etc, every place has a set pattern in the architecture, which was taken or followed from the past.
The place did not look very interesting or as some would say, VIBRANT.. is it so? or maybe my expectations of the place are way too high.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Anj 

Two things...

1. officially off-topic now, it's interesting that the three major monotheistic religions of the world are so scared of each other. Methinks (based on the religion courses I took in college) that it's because they are so similar. 

2. In Australia I have seen some of the most spectacularly bad architecture I've ever witnessed! It's very piece-meal and nothing really seems to fit except for small, brick bungalows with tiled roofs. Everything else seems a bit out of place. I'm not sure why this is and I'm not saying that American architecture is the best in the world (compared to part of Europe, most modern cities are quite ugly), but there is absolutely no uniformity of style in Melbourne architecture. maybe one day I'll come to see that as part of its charm but for now it's just sort of ugly to me. 
That said, it IS vibrant! There are lots of people from all over the world out and about doing their thing, and THAT is where the vibrancy comes from, the people. Not the buildings. 

Don't even get me started about the fashion out here


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> Don't even get me started about the fashion out here


and what about the fashion?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> and what about the fashion?



There isn't any 

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Dolly said:


> There isn't any
> 
> Dolly


precisely! LOLOL

They talk about it a lot, and make a big fuss about it but I have yet to see any.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> precisely! LOLOL
> 
> They talk about it a lot, and make a big fuss about it but I have yet to see any.


Aah... i guess that is because of the multicultural city, because people come from everywhere and anywhere?? But from what i heard, melbourne was top in the Australian fashion list.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> precisely! LOLOL
> 
> They talk about it a lot, and make a big fuss about it but I have yet to see any.


Actually, in a way it's quite refreshing. There's no pressure to get the latest style of shoe, or trouser cut or jacket. It seems people do pretty much what they feel comfortable with. Much prefer that freedom.

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I keep telling you - Stuck in the 80's


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Actually, in a way it's quite refreshing. There's no pressure to get the latest style of shoe, or trouser cut or jacket. It seems people do pretty much what they feel comfortable with. Much prefer that freedom.
> 
> Dolly


 Thats EXACTLY what I love about our dress sense...why try and wear what the rest of the fashion world dictates?
No need to be a slave to fashion..sure, there are people out there that hang on every word spoken in Vogue, Cosmo, Cleo, etc...but there are many of us, who would rather dress to be comfortable,dress to our needs and budget.
Freedom from "fashion" rocks


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

What's next? the latest Rick Astley album? 
or
some nice Brown colours in your home.... Walls, Floors and Tiles.... with a splash of OZ green....


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> What's next? the latest Rick Astley album?
> or
> some nice Brown colours in your home.... Walls, Floors and Tiles.... with a splash of OZ green....


What's wrong with not being a fashion saddo? It's liberating..you should try it sometime 

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> What's wrong with not being a fashion saddo? It's liberating..you should try it sometime
> 
> Dolly


Nothing but when its everywhere - ALL the time.....??
One more thing... there is nothing worse than when an Ozzi tries to be fashionable and it "just does not work"


----------



## tron1550 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Clothing*

Are there many thrift shops, used clothing stores, consignment stores, vintage shops down there? Any good?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

tron1550 said:


> Are there many thrift shops, used clothing stores, consignment stores, vintage shops down there? Any good?


OZ is second-hand paradise.... Unless you are shopping for cars


----------



## tron1550 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Second-hand*

That is music to my ears. What's the matter with the used cars? Shady salesmen? People just beat them and drive them too hard?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

for me, the thing about the fashion was that everyone was making such a big deal about Melbourne being the most fashionable city in Australia with a real focus on it, but it ain't exactly "Sex and the City". 
Sgilli, you're right, it is nice to NOT have to worry about wearing the latest trends; Australia is like the US (or at least where I grew up) in that respect. My European boyfriend really liked not having to dress to impress everywhere he went when he got to the US and the same goes for Australia. But I guess that sometimes people do look like they've tried but it failed miserably! I would think that if you're spending a fortune on what must be the latest look, you would try to look put together. But that's not often the case, and I'm not sure why. There's also a weird hairstyle among Melburnian women that I haven't figured out yet. It looks like the Veronicas sort of, except that it look GOOD on the Veronicas LOL 

anyway, I don't lose sleep over it


----------



## Syed (Jun 29, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Well Yes Political Issues are big, But it depends on how one is linked socially. Also lot of people have a fear of terrorism and relate pakistan with terrorism. No offense people, but sadly this is how everyone thinks, not me. Anyway, my father was born in Pakistan and moved to India during the partition and so many people from my family have visited pakistan, and they say it is a beautiful place, the people are amazing, very very hospitable and my father specially loves the place. We have a lot of friends from pakistan, again, it depends on how open one is in their head, I am a firm believer of the fact that Hindu, Muslim, Jew or others are no different, they just have different culture but are all human beings, and going back to adam and eve, all come from the same root.


Anj1976,

Pakistani and Indians are best friends in my personal experience ( and I have lived all over in Europe, in US and in Canada and have friends from various origins) and the only occasion when they become rivals is when there is a cricket match going on between the two countries . That said, there is small faction in both societies with relatively less informed and less literate people who think the other country is a terrorist country (I know quite a few Pakistanis who share your thoughts the other way round and think whenever there is a security issue or a terrorist activity within Pakistan, its the Indian secret agencies who are to blame)! No offense Anj! but that is how some people from other side of the border think! 
I personally have so many Indian friends everywhere in the world and we share every bit of our cultural beauties from food to films (except for the cricket match ofcourse ). I know, just like Pakistan, India is also rich in history, culture and great people and I would love to travel to India one day to see all those beautiful places and meet the people. Life is too short to spread hatred...so lets learn to respect others and forget the political and/or religious bias. Take care. 

Syed


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

awwww I'm feeling the love


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> awwww I'm feeling the love


hehehehehehehehe


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Syed said:


> Anj1976,
> 
> Pakistani and Indians are best friends in my personal experience ( and I have lived all over in Europe, in US and in Canada and have friends from various origins) and the only occasion when they become rivals is when there is a cricket match going on between the two countries . That said, there is small faction in both societies with relatively less informed and less literate people who think the other country is a terrorist country (I know quite a few Pakistanis who share your thoughts the other way round and think whenever there is a security issue or a terrorist activity within Pakistan, its the Indian secret agencies who are to blame)! No offense Anj! but that is how some people from other side of the border think!
> I personally have so many Indian friends everywhere in the world and we share every bit of our cultural beauties from food to films (except for the cricket match ofcourse ). I know, just like Pakistan, India is also rich in history, culture and great people and I would love to travel to India one day to see all those beautiful places and meet the people. Life is too short to spread hatred...so lets learn to respect others and forget the political and/or religious bias. Take care.
> ...


eeeks... hehe, i dont hate anyone, indians or pakistanis. as I said, everyone has the same root, and i dont think there are any issues when people have to fight because they are from a certain religion and the other is not.
Trust me, a few days back when the asia cup was on and my husband sais, that thing that was there in India Pakistan matches has gone, now they laugh and show no hatred while playing, I think after the IPL the cricketers too are coming close to each other irrespective of the countries they come from.
My father was born in Rawalpindi, and he has gone there a number of times and loves the place. I think it is a certain class of people who feel that the other religion is hurting their sentiments etc, we educated people dont mind working with pakistanis or for that matter with anyone. 

And I did not take any offense. I think liberally and dont hate anyone, life is too short to make it complicated by being against some and for some 

Another thing, since the culture base of both are the same, if one has to stand opposite say a Brit or an american, the indian and the pakistani will behave like brothers. and both will always support each other.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Culture..... one of the main problems we have today 
(take a look at Africa / Middle East)

Which brings me to Australia - They just don't have any


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> Hi Anj
> 2. In Australia I have seen some of the most spectacularly bad architecture I've ever witnessed! It's very piece-meal and nothing really seems to fit except for small, brick bungalows with tiled roofs. Everything else seems a bit out of place. I'm not sure why this is and I'm not saying that American architecture is the best in the world (compared to part of Europe, most modern cities are quite ugly), but there is absolutely no uniformity of style in Melbourne architecture. maybe one day I'll come to see that as part of its charm but for now it's just sort of ugly to me.
> That said, it IS vibrant! There are lots of people from all over the world out and about doing their thing, and THAT is where the vibrancy comes from, the people. Not the buildings.
> 
> Don't even get me started about the fashion out here



(Please remember I am Australian, and so entitled to be as rude about the place as I like!!)


You forgot to add that Australia's idea of 'cutting edge architecture' is to stick bright orange, yellow and red panels on the front of every building!! And just look at that horrendous series of spikes that frame the road in from Melbourne airport....

Where I am there is currently a big fuss about a 'fantastic' new sculpture that was commissioned. Surprise, surprise, like everything else in this country, it is bright orange.


Australian 'fashion' disturbs me. It's not about following fads (Australians are actually pretty good at all buying the same 'trendy' outfit every season), it's about taking some pride in how you look.
I just find it really strange that so many people are happy to go to a cafe wearing a tracksuit.

Whenever I spend time in Paris I notice how well French people can do casual without looking like slobs. There's a sense of style that's just completely missing from Australian society.
When people find out I am Australian I am frequently asked something along the lines of, "Why do Australian women dress like homeless prostitutes?"
It's kind of a difficult question to answer.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

SNH said:


> (Australians are actually pretty good at all buying the same 'trendy' outfit every season)


that made me laugh because when we first arrived here, my partner noticed that a lot of the women here have a very similar hairstyle (kind of sticky-outy, lots of uneven layers) and even dyed the same colour (dark brown with chunks of deep red and blonde). We were convinced that some rock star -- who it for sure totally works on because a. she's a rock star, and b. she's probably totally hot and would be fabulously beautiful even bald -- started the fad and everyone else followed suit. I'm not quite sure who that person is, but the Veronicas have similar hair to a lot of Melburnians. 

A few days ago some jacka** drove past me and said "pull your hat down, you'll look better!" and after getting over the shock that someone actually insulted me here (which is very unusual) I was even more offended that he dared question my fashion sense. He's a student! 

I don't think you have to follow the latest either to look good, and the result is often the opposite if you are a fashion victim. The key is to look put together; view clothes as an investment and wardrobes as a mix n match opportunity where almost everything will look good with almost everything else, and you can't go wrong.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Halo said:


> Its like living in the 80's


I loved the 80's!!!! I'm sold.


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2008)

fritzie said:


> I wonder about Oz. I'm interested in moving there, primarily because the last year in Berlin has been very difficult due to the miserable weather and no surfing. Coming from california (San Diego and then Humboldt) I'm just incorrigibly spoiled in that I MUST have some nature around me and some open space, and it's simply not possible in Germany, to the degree that I'm talking about.
> 
> HOWEVER there is the other thing, that I love berlin for, and that's the culture. I'm an artist who makes abstract paintings and spend a lot of time in my painting studio and/or with other artists. I'm also a musician and play in an experimental noise beat poetry project. One reason I wanted to leave San Diego was what I call the "Margaritaville Effect" in that it's nearly ALWAYS wonderful, laid back, etc with very little edge. It's also quite consumerist and in reality conservative.
> 
> ...


Byron Bay, top of New South Wales would be well worth a visit. It's got good surfing and the Gold Coast is also not too far away. It's famed for its laid back and alternative lifestyle and a great place for all types of artists http://www.byronbayartists.com.au/

This photos are from wikipedia


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

What a fascinating thread!

LOVING the piccies; Oz is gorgeous; do the Ozzies know this?

Fashion; well, girls and boys, being a scouser, and having immpecable taste, i will continue to buck the trend; never having owned a shell suit, nor a tracky, and consider training shoes for sports wear only; who cares about fashion?

Race/ Religion/ Colour?; Unable to be that enthusiastic about any of it! Decent people, from wherever, whatever, whoever, are really what matter. Live and let live, just don't impose it on me please!

Architecture; traditional vs modern. It's a matter of taste; some modern iconic buildings are really lovely; some old builings are rubbish! We can all show an example from our home town about what's good and bad!

Orange is a lovely colour! Maybe not everywhere, and maybe not as much as is hinted at, but it does cheer you up.

The 19880's! God i am soooo glad that decade is gone!!! Rick Astley is still going strong; same as some other pants artists; the RAHRAH skirt has returned and the economy is following that route again. Pants, pants and pantaloons

More piccies please; i feel very sereen seeing all that beauty.


LOve all
J


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Also, what is this nonsence about Ozzie women dressing like homeless prostitutes?
I have met some very stylish and well presented Ozzie girls; and some appalingly clad French women. 
Bad taste is a worldwide phenomenon; no offence here, but has anyone seen the yanks? or the english lately? Seems the more rotund you are, the shorter your skirts and tops should be; or wearing pj's with UGGs to go shopping. Classy....

I bet most homeless prozzies would cringe at the thought, lol

J


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

northern mover said:


> Bad taste is a worldwide phenomenon; no offence here, but has anyone seen the yanks?
> 
> J


Oi! I resemble that remark hehehe  

I guess the weird thing is that, at least in Melbourne, there's this huge fuss about fashion and how Melbourne is the fashion capital of Australia... thus, you get these people dressed to the hilt in the middle of town, but they still look awkward and unkempt somehow. It's clear that these people are really making an effort to look trendy and fashionable, but somehow they miss the mark. In London, Paris, or New York, you wouldn't see that. Sure, there will be plenty of people in all of those cities who are dressed sloppily or a weeeeee bit too casual, but the ones who make an effort generally look fantastic! (see The Devil Wears Prada opening montage for more info hehe)

There's a commercial for David Jones (an upscale department store here sort of like Neiman Marcus or Saks Fifth Ave) with Miranda Kerr as the new model, and almost every single outfit looks hideous. ON MIRANDA KERR!!! And if it doesn't look good on her, none of the rest of us have any hope whatsoever...

I think it's just an odd sense of fashion amongst the fashion elite in Oz or something. Maybe one day I'll like it, but for now it's just strange to me. 

Still, nobody really cares much what other people are wearing, so it's just as well


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Awwww, Tiff!

Bless you darling, i wasn't getting into specifics, lol, anyhoodle, your pic shows casual, and confident, without being a bag of rags!

NB, i havn't put a piccy on the site; being a goddess, i refrain from vanity, hahahaha. 
Part of the problem is, i think, just a little too much effort goes into looking casual! 
Being "individual" is a uniformity these days. And just why, do teenagers spend 2 hours in the shower, then dress in raggedy arsed jeans, 3 sizes too big, that CANNOT be ironed, if indeed clean? then spend 30 mins combing their hair so it looks like the park hedge was used instead of a brush? And the colours? What is THAT about? Some look like fairground lollypops, or psychodelic skunks!!!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL I know  I was just joking too  Believe me, I'm all too aware of the fashion mistakes that many of my countrymen make! But, what are you gonna do?

You're right I think, people go through too much effort to look casual. Yesterday on campus I was behind a guy on the escalator who had his jeans halfway down his butt; I was sooo tempted to pull them up to his waist and point him toward the nearest place to find a belt hehe


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

LOL, Tiff;
I have had similar urges, too; sadly we'd get done for battery or assault

I wonder what they would do if we more mature folks dressed like them? 
Now i will be having nightmares, and my kids will probably have a heart attack at the suggestion.....
J


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

please tell me that there are at least really good heairdressers to go to, and please tell me they dont only know the Veronica's and that my colour will turn out just fine - if not i aint moving to oz, i can bring my own clothes and dress fashionably but please tell me i can get my hair done beautifully!!!!!!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Sure, but you will look like someone from the 70's.... and shell out loads for the privilege.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Halo, that's just mean........ she might like a feather cut!

Or an afro-perm!

You can always cover the bad do, with a hat!!!!!


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Mmmm, what don't I like about Australia?
> 
> It's quite a bit more expensive to live here than I'd thought.
> 
> ...





This is a common complaint from people new to the country, and it always surprises me. But then I think I have spent too long living in Asia, and so Australian drivers seem like a dream come true.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Halo, that's just mean........ she might like a feather cut!
> 
> Or an afro-perm!
> 
> You can always cover the bad do, with a hat!!!!!


 neither of the above thank you 

so thats a no then??? cant believe i'm going to have to fly back to ireland every month to remain looking good


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

At least you won't look like Cher.........


----------



## fritzie (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the links to byron bay. several people have mentioned this place to me so there must be something there. I've also heard that nelson, nz is a similar kind of place for creative misfits 

just went to portugal, it's great, like a pre-ruin california (the portuguese even invented the ukelele and have a proto-surf music culture, but i digress), exactly what i'm looking for plus the sun goes _down_ on the ocean rather than coming up  but will check out byron bay as well!


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

fritzie said:


> thanks for the links to byron bay. several people have mentioned this place to me so there must be something there. I've also heard that nelson, nz is a similar kind of place for creative misfits
> 
> just went to portugal, it's great, like a pre-ruin california (the portuguese even invented the ukelele and have a proto-surf music culture, but i digress), exactly what i'm looking for plus the sun goes _down_ on the ocean rather than coming up  but will check out byron bay as well!


Byron is well worth a look especially the once owned Paul Hogans Pub on the front. 
Been in Brisbane over two years and the worst thing we have found about Australia is TV even starting to miss Coronation Street and Eastenders!!! How sad is that!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

spadgersdad said:


> Byron is well worth a look especially the once owned Paul Hogans Pub on the front.
> Been in Brisbane over two years and the worst thing we have found about Australia is TV even starting to miss Coronation Street and Eastenders!!! How sad is that!!


Quite ......................


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Halo said:


> Sure, but you will look like someone from the 70's.... and shell out loads for the privilege.


70's hair has been in for a couple of years, especially in men. I currently live in Tokyo and all the cool kids have 70s hair. For women i am starting to see the 80s frizzy perm make a come-back. It is the dead flat hair of several years ago that is now a hair fashion no-no. Also blonde hair with silver streaks is so yesterday.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Byron Bay sounds like a nice area. 

70's hair? Please define. When I think of 70's hair, I think of:










Scary!!!!


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

ƒwƒAƒXƒ^ƒCƒ‹�EƒwƒAƒJƒ^ƒ�ƒO - ’r‘Ü‚Ì”ü—eŽº|”ü—e‰@�mƒXƒ^ƒCƒ‹ƒCƒ“ƒfƒbƒNƒX�n“Œ‹ž’r‘Ü‰w“ŒŒû - Hair Make STYLE INDEX

Some of the photos in that page are what I consider 70s. The shaggy hairstyle of the guy down the bottom of the screen is very popular.

Also see this photo below:
http://smapsmapsmap.hp.infoseek.co.jp/koppe8sevenjp-img600x450-1058109587gaasukemama-img600x450-1057329445smap%5B1%5D.jpg


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

april said:


> 70's hair has been in for a couple of years, especially in men. I currently live in Tokyo and all the cool kids have 70s hair. For women i am starting to see the 80s frizzy perm make a come-back. It is the dead flat hair of several years ago that is now a hair fashion no-no. Also blonde hair with silver streaks is so yesterday.


the frizzy perm aint in here thankfully, but european fashion is alot different from asian. blond hair is always fashionable, any colour goes really especially pick green and blue


----------



## QSfamily (Nov 19, 2007)

What we dont like about Oz?

WA is certainly wait awhile western australia...
Waiting lists for alot of things that I want to do with my kids including childcare. Its years behind UK in some ways but in other ways its not.
There is a limited range of consumer products as they like to promote Australian produce. I struggled to find seedless grapes when they were in season.... Now they're not, i cant get grapes...
I cant get the johnsons toddler handwash.....
I cant buy loose leaf assam tea....
Everybody wants your money for something or other even to go on a waiting list.

I tried to change some sterling to AUD commission free with Amex card this week. The cashier told me that it was just a promotion they were doing in June. so I said, well I'm a westpac customer... she said "Sorry its a no win situation..."


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Kookaburra dawn chorus....anyone who's heard it will understand !!!

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ummm, what I dont like about OZ, or i guess everyone in this forum who are offshore, the time they take to process the applications. hehe.. This should top the list.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

tlmitchell - I'd start a new thread on that. You'll get much better response.


----------

